# Croissant Bread Pudding with Brandy Cream Sauce



## Mai (Aug 26, 2002)

Croissant Bread Pudding with Brandy Cream Sauce 

Recipe courtesy of members3.boardhost.com/mar/aoh/

8 plain croissants, broken into pieces 
1/2-3/4 cup raisins (I prefer dried blueberries) 
3 eggs 
3/4 cup sugar 
1 cup milk 
1 cup cream 
2 tablespoons brandy 
1/4 cup butter, melted (I omitted this) 
1 teaspoon cinnamon 
1 teaspoon nutmeg 
1 teaspoon vanilla 
pinch of salt 
2 ounces butter 
1 tablespoon cinnamon/sugar mixture 
Brandy cream sauce: 
2 ounces butter 
1 cup brown sugar 
1/2 cup water 
1/2 cup cream 
1 teaspoon vanilla 
1 tablespoon cornstarch, mixed to paste with a little water 
2-3 tablespoons brandy 

Preheat oven to 350F.

Grease a 9 X 11" casserole dish. Place half the croissants in the dish; sprinkle with raisins, and then top with remaining croissants. 
Beat the eggs till light, gradually adding the sugar until thick. Whisk in milk, cream, brandy, melted butter, cinnamon, nutmeg, vanilla and salt. Pour mixture over the croissants, cover, and leave to absorb in the refrigerator for an hour or so (up to a day in advance). 
Before baking, bring to room temperature. Dot with butter and sprinkle with cinnamon/sugar. Bake 40 minutes. 
Serve immediately with sauce. 

Sauce: 

In a small saucepan, combine butter, brown sugar and water and stir until boiling and sugar has dissolved. Add cream, vanilla, and cornstarch paste and stir until thickened, Lastly, add brandy. 
Sauce can be made in advance and reheated just before serving.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 26, 2002)

Oh my gosh mai!!!!!  This looks heavenly!  Thanks for posting it and I can't wait to try it!


----------



## Mai (Aug 27, 2002)

*I am so glad you can use the recipe.*

.


----------

